# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Συνεχές αποσυνδέσεις

## ktiniatros

Καλησπερα,

δυστυχως μένω σε περιοχη παραλιακη που δεν υπαρχει adsl και η μονη μας επιλογη για το μικρο μας ξενοδοχειο είναι η isdn. Εχω παροχεα forthnet. Πριν λιγες μερες μου τηλεφωνησαν απο τη forthnet και μου ειπαν οτι γινονται συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις, οι οποιες θα εχουν φυσικα το επακολου8ο του φουσκομενου λογαριασμου του ΟΤΕ. Εχω Cisco 2610XMRouter. Είμαι 200% σιγουρος οτι φταιει το netmod και τα κολληματα του γιαυτο. Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν αξιζει τον κοπο να παρω στον οτε και να τους καντηλιασω για τα μαμησιατικα που θα πληρωσω στον λογαριασμο. Εχει τυχει σε καποιον αλλον κατι αναλογο??

----------

